
The Scarface of Sex - pmcpinto
http://www.thedailybeast.com/the-scarface-of-sex
======
Cozumel
>'A court heard that he had commissioned a paperweight made from the shattered
bones of a second murdered rival'

I was sympathising with him up until that point!

